# What cube do the fastest cubers use?



## Arkwell (Sep 1, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people ask which is the fastest or the best cube and I wondered is it really more about the cuber rather than the cube? Do guys like Hessler or Zemdegs seek out a specific cubes for their records or do you think that they could break those records with any of the top 3 or 4 cubes in production?


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 1, 2011)

It's obviously the cube because the cube looks-ahead, memorizes algs, and has high tps by itself.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 1, 2011)

Faz has broken the WR with what's generally considered the 'top cubes' (i.e. Guhong, Zhanchi).

However, there _is_ a video of him on his Youtube where he gets a sub-9 with a plain ol' Rubik's storebought.

And, yes, as HelpCube's sarcastic remark indicates: It's the cuber, not the cube.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

You can get averages under 8 seconds with an Alpha V. (Most people that used an Alpha V mod the cube btw.)

anyway: it's the cuber, not the cube.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2011)

They, like others, seek out the best hardware because it's the best hardware. Why wouldn't they?
But while the best cubes are great to use, those top class times are largely based on the cuber.

Cuber > Cube


----------



## EricReese (Sep 1, 2011)

FELIX GOT WR WITH WHITE ZHANCHI THEREFORE (WHITE) ZHANCHI IS THE BEST CUBE THERE IS. ITS BEEN PROVEN


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 1, 2011)

Faz also has a sub-10 average on his channel using a Haiyan Memory.

You can get all sorts of crazy times with all sorts of different cubes if YOU the cuber are good enough.


----------



## Owen (Sep 1, 2011)

Most fast cubers use the LameHong. 

However, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> However, there _is_ a video of him on his Youtube where he gets a sub-9 with a plain ol' Rubik's storebought.


 
Really? I was trying to find a video because I didn't know how fast he could do it. Link?


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 1, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Really? I was trying to find a video because I didn't know how fast he could do it. Link?


 
http://tinyurl.com/3g87av8

3rd option, if I can count correctly.

EDIT : Yes I know this is Sub-10, maybe the person who said sub-9 just thought wrong. >.>


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Really? I was trying to find a video because I didn't know how fast he could do it. Link?


 and


Jaycee said:


> EDIT : Yes I know this is Sub-10, maybe the person who said sub-9 just thought wrong. >.>


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HHtsfLeMMw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 1, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> http://tinyurl.com/3g87av8
> 
> 3rd option, if I can count correctly.
> 
> EDIT : Yes I know this is Sub-10, maybe the person who said sub-9 just thought wrong. >.>


 
There is a sub-9, and this isn't the video. 
Also - I don't think this is Faz, as Faz actually comments on the video to say "I probably can.  Nice solve" 

There's a video somewhere that was posted earlier where he goes to some unofficial competition where he had to use a storebought, and he sub-9's.
Edit:


Hershey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HHtsfLeMMw&feature=channel_video_title


That's it^


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 1, 2011)

Cuber, not the cube. Most tend to use the Zhanchi/Alpha V/GuHong.


----------

